# Thefts at Hoover



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

We've just been informed by Lorraine Winters of WSM of some rather disturbing events that occurred at public docks at the dam the last couple of nights. She sent this:

Yesterday numerous thefts were reported by boat slip renters at the Hoover Marina. At least ten boats were subject to thefts, tampering or vandalism with missing or damaged items ranging from batteries and gas, to fish finders and a pontoon railing. We believe the thefts occurred late Monday or early Tuesday. Boat slip holders should check their boats and call Police Dept. to report damages or loss. 

In talking with her this morning we learned that the suspects came in by boat, broke a pontoon railing off to get to dock and stole numerous items. This does not appear to be an act of vandalism, but is thought to be theft for resale. We had a serious bout of this back in 2000 when lake was low and many of our boats were entered and some serious theft occurred including motors. PLEASE check your boats as we have no idea how extensive this problem could become. She informed us that batteries, fish finders, gas tanks and a locked box were among items taken.

If any anglers see mischief happening they would do all a service by notifying Police.

Long Barbels


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up... going to check at lunch!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

What a shame. I know I wouldn't be leaving much on my boat if I were to leave it docked in a public location. Motor, yes. Fishfinder, No! Tackle, No! Bah! I hate hearing about these and parking lot break ins. Hopefully they catch these creeps.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Craigslist story: A guy's fancy bike was stolen. He got on Craigslist and found it for sale. He contacted the guy, went over to check it out, and asked if he could take it for a test ride. Bye bye.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, Jim.

I guess we need security cameras everywhere we leave our stuff nowadays.


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's a damn shame. I don't own a boat, but I know how expensive the accessories can be. I hope they catch them...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

What a shame - I hope they catch these guys - It sucks when you work for everything you have and the next day someone just comes in and takes it.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

I would like others thoughts on this as I'm not sure how I would feel about it...

What if fishing the docks (by boat) was banned. I have never given it much thought, but there are always jon boats and even pontoons fishing by the main marina at Hoover. They regularly come in-between the docks to fish and cast into empty dock slips. Just last week I had to wait to back out of my slip because a pontoon was directly behind my boat bobber fishing.

These individuals were no doubt actively fishing to keep their cover. Cast a few times... then steal a few rods. Cast a few more times and then steal a fish finder they spotted while "fishing". You could take it as far as no fishing past the no wake buoys.

I realize that just because I have a slip at Hoover, that it doesn't make it my personal lake. BUT... it is my personal boat, rod and fish finder that could have been compromised. What if this just applied to Hoover (or lake by lake basis) where the boats are behind lock and key. It's different at Delaware. Take the first right and go to the boat ramp down there. You could walk out on any boat you wanted to. I don't think it would make sense to ban fishing those docks because it wouldn't accomplish anything.

Your thoughts...?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

marley.r said:


> I would like others thoughts on this as I'm not sure how I would feel about it...
> 
> What if fishing the docks (by boat) was banned. I have never given it much thought, but there are always jon boats and even pontoons fishing by the main marina at Hoover. They regularly come in-between the docks to fish and cast into empty dock slips. Just last week I had to wait to back out of my slip because a pontoon was directly behind my boat bobber fishing.
> 
> ...


Good Idea but what if the guy who is docked next to you admires your fishfinder and snags it the next time he's there? You won't stop crooks that way.....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What does it cost to rent a slip, or dock..Is it worth ponying up another twenty bucks a month to hire a Rent A Cop?


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a boat docked down there and I just talked to watershed management. Apparently all the boats that were broken into were all in a row on one side of the docks. The thieves even went as far as unbuttoning the tops on the pontoons and ravaged through all the compartments under the seats. Stealing batteries from the insides of the boats. I think a lot more stuff will come up missing, people just haven't been out there yet to check their boats out. 

I like the idea of no boats past the no wake zone buoys unless you have a dock slip, but I am sure that will never happen.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the post LB. We all need to stay vigilant out there. Report anything amiss. Unfortunately late at night that place is quite barren, not many folks out other than troublemakers.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd love to get my hands on em


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

There's a thread in the NE section where they banned fishing from the shore near the marina at Mosquito and there were some folks upset about it.. Lemme get the link..


----------



## Smokinbubba (Dec 10, 2011)

I heard that this happened Sun night. I would guess after the Rangers were gone for the night. Maybe the police will catch the crooks. I heard they are working hard to do so.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I've often seen car window glass bits in the lot at Hayden Falls.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

Dovans said:


> What does it cost to rent a slip, or dock..Is it worth ponying up another twenty bucks a month to hire a Rent A Cop?


$550 X 129 slips at the main marina + 44 slips at Redbank = $95,150. Not to mention all of the private docks and stakes available. I know WSM has overhead they need to account for, but the funds should be available to put up a camera or two. 

... along with signs that state: "Smile, you are on camera". To know that I was being filmed would be enough to deter me from any wrongdoing.


----------



## Smokinbubba (Dec 10, 2011)

marley.r said:


> I know WSM has overhead they need to account for, but the funds should be available to put up a camera or two.


I think you mean Columbus rec and parks.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Smokinbubba said:


> I think you mean Columbus rec and parks.


Watershed Maintenance owns care of the lands around the drinking-water reservoirs, even in city parks. But a security issue like cameras would probably belong to CRPD.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

FOSR said:


> Watershed Maintenance owns care of the lands around the drinking-water reservoirs, even in city parks. But a security issue like cameras would probably belong to CRPD.


1-All revenues from docks/stakes goes to Rec. & parks, not WSM.

2- Columbus PD has determined they will NOT deal with any property that is not contiguous to Columbus. Genoa PD, Westerville PD and Blendon PD have respective jurisdiction with arrest authority.

Long Barbels


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Clear fork sign says no fishing around docks or marina area,of course there's a police station at the boat ramp
cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Longbarbels said:


> 1-All revenues from docks/stakes goes to Rec. & parks, not WSM.
> 
> 2- Columbus PD has determined they will NOT deal with any property that is not contiguous to Columbus. Genoa PD, Westerville PD and Blendon PD have respective jurisdiction with arrest authority.
> 
> Long Barbels


"Son, you're on your own."


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

If they would make a true example out of some of these worthless pieces of trash then we might not have as many problems. Lock their butts up and give them some hard labor. None of this 18 hours a day watching cable TV on the taxpayers dime. I think its about time they bring back real punishment. Maybe then some of these creeps will think twice.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

It is just a shame that this even needs to be considered. I guess it is a sign of the times. I have fished all over that lake all hours of the night. Hate to hear stories like this. I would think cameras would be at least some line of defense. Would be sad to see areas get blocked off from fishing, however, people losing the things they have worked hard for is even worse IMO. Too bad a few bad people destroy fishing for many. If I see anything I will be sure to report. Thanks for the information Jim.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be sum punk a$$... who's spent sometime there we probly seen them..keep ur eyes open..

cant fish, gottta go catching...


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Hard to steal if you don't have any hands! Somebody had a good idea a long time ago!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

avantifishski said:


> Must be sum punk... who's spent sometime there we probly seen them..keep ur eyes open..


+1 

Keeping our eyes & ears open is the best defense until something better comes along. No matter where we fish in ohio, everyone should have local law enforcement on speed dial for reporting "neighborhood watch" type activity. We wouldn't hesitate to dial 9-1-1 if someone was drowning. We need to use those same instincts for reporting suspicious activity as well.


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess they are thinking whoever did it either started or paddled one of the pontoons that is staked by the duck pond and used it to go over to the docks, load all the stuff up on the stolen pontoon boat and then bring it back to shore. They then probably had their car pulled down by unloading area and loaded up and took off. I know they are working hard to catch these guys.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

An operable security camera scanning the area would be a pretty big deterrent...along with signs notifying the idiots that they are on camera. Simple solution that will cost some money and take some consensus to get that done.

Another solution may be individual boat alarms. I have one on my boat, complete with a flashing red led light to notify potential thieves that they best move on to the next boat unless they want to set my alarm off. The only thing is you'd need to have power at the dock, and an onboard smart battery charger to maintain the battery so it the alarm doesn't draw it down. A bit costly but a viable solution if you guys have power at the hoover docks. Let me know if anyone is interested and I'll shoot you the link for where I bought mine. Each of my compartments has a sensor and you can disable the motion sensor so waves don't set it off. It's awesome and worth the money I put into it for reducing the chance of a ruined fishing trip. I primarily use it when I am moored overnight at a dock and also when trailering the boat and at a restaurant or gas station.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

When you place restrictions on law abiding citizens, due to the actions of criminals, the criminals win.

I've been fishing Hoover for nearly thirty years, without disturbing the property of the people at the boat club or anywhere else in central Ohio. There are hundreds of others out there just like me, that contribute to betterment of fishing and boating through license and equipment purchases.

Due to the first major theft at the boat club since 2000, some have suggested that we be restricted from fishing in that area. What's next? Any spot the thieves hit becomes off limits until we're all run off the lake.

Times are tough and people have become desperate. Anything of value is susceptible to theft. 

The boat club should set up a program where they deduct part of the fees from members that participate in a night watchman program. Members spend the night on the grounds keeping an eye on things, protecting their own property, without penalizing law abiding citizens.

Target the people that are out to harm you, not those that desire to coexist in harmony.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

billjaco said:


> Due to the first major theft at the boat club since 2000, some have suggested that we be restricted from fishing in that area.


What theft at what boat club???? Who is talking about boat club thefts and who is talking about restrictions around boat club???? Guess this is why I don't get involved in these discussions much. 

Long Barbels


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

There's a guy if florida that has a little problem after his involvement in neighborhood watch, we don't need a bunch of vigillanties running around...we need the cops to step it up and stop asking the public to do there job for them. 

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

avantifishski said:


> There's a guy if florida that has a little problem after his involvement in neighborhood watch, we don't need a bunch of vigillanties running around...we need the cops to step it up and stop asking the public to do there job for them.
> 
> cant fish, gotta go catching...


Cops never stop crime - they try to clean up the mess and try to catch who did it. There's a big difference between the self defense case in FL and the thought of some punks pilfering equipment from storage areas (boats)....although if bad things started happening to more bad people, i'll bet criminals would think twice....or three times...before being stupid.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Longbarbels said:


> What theft at what boat club???? Who is talking about boat club thefts and who is talking about restrictions around boat club???? Guess this is why I don't get involved in these discussions much.
> 
> Long Barbels


I think there are a few "getting involved in these discussion" that shouldn't. They really don't seem to know what you were talking about when YOU started this thread and some certainly can't stay on topic.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Only way to stop a thief is to cut off thier hands and feet. Problem solved!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

sbreech said:


> Cops never stop crime - they try to clean up the mess and try to catch who did it. There's a big difference between the self defense case in FL and the thought of some punks pilfering equipment from storage areas (boats)....although if bad things started happening to more bad people, i'll bet criminals would think twice....or three times...before being stupid.


Never say never...because that's quite untrue. Anyways, the unfortunate part to this case is if these theifs have any brains, they won't be back. Now people are watching. Let's just stay vigilant, ranting and Monday Morning QBing doesn't help.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Longbarbels said:


> What theft at what boat club???? Who is talking about boat club thefts and who is talking about restrictions around boat club???? Guess this is why I don't get involved in these discussions much.
> 
> Long Barbels


My apology, Mr. Long barbels. I confused the Hoover Yacht Club with the Hoover Marina. 

Post #1 refers to a serious bout of thefts in 2000 when the water was low.

Post #8 suggests a ban on fishing around docks by boat.

Post #11 suggests no boats past no wake buoys unless you have a dock slip.

Sorry I don't have time for proper quotations, but I'm between surgeries on a 24hr rotation.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

sbreech said:


> Cops never stop crime - they try to clean up the mess and try to catch who did it. There's a big difference between the self defense case in FL and the thought of some punks pilfering equipment from storage areas (boats)....although if bad things started happening to more bad people, i'll bet criminals would think twice....or three times...before being stupid.


if we have guys doing a dock watch and catch guys lookin to steal stuff, it could end up exactly like a fl case..cops dont clean up messes either..


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

u know, there u go calling all the fisherman that fishes the docks & in between slips crooks. its a public lake and we can fish anywere on the lake. Same thing out at Buckeye when they built the new dam and walkway. All the landowners were saying tham fisherman are going to steel from us!!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

maxwebb said:


> u know, there u go calling all the fisherman that fishes the docks & in between slips crooks. its a public lake and we can fish anywere on the lake. Same thing out at Buckeye when they built the new dam and walkway. All the landowners were saying tham fisherman are going to steel from us!!!


 No idea which of the 40 posts you are addressing here. Next time please hit the 'Quote' button on the post you are responding to. Thanks.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

We cant fish anywhere we like,if it helps/saves ppl there hard earned property. atleast it dosent seem right to me.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This is a news item on the 10TV site:

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2012/05/24/story-westerville-boat-thefts.html


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

Great idea with everybody keeping their eyes open,but at the same time there are those that want to ban fishing around the docks and marina,isnt that keeping people out that could help deter these no good thieves?


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

There is a sign when you are entering the locked docks that says "no fishing from the docks". The gates are locked to keep the public out. I pay 550 dollars per year for the security of not letting the public have access to my boat. If someone wants to drive their boat into the docks and fish between them, I am against it. What gives them the right, when the public is locked out?


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Banning fishing near the docks might sound like a good idea to some people but there should be no issue fishing there if you stay out of the way and allow boats in and out of there without any problems. I'm not the boss at work and when I go fishing on the weekend I don't want to be told where I can go. If its public I have the same right to be there as someone who pays to be there. Public is public. Its just like parking your car in a parking lot over night, if you want to keep it... Take it with you. Now this being said, we shouldn't have to worry about this problem. I'm defiantly not blaming anyone who had their gear taken.

The news said that it seemed to be someonelooking to sell for scrap, I think they are looking in the wrong place. I'm not sure but do scrap yards want batteries and things like that? I'd bet money that someone will be posting most of the items on craigslist. Just my thoughts on it. Maybe keep an eye out on there and you may be surprised.


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

So that gives you the right to tie up an entire bay area,The fishermen have the same right as you to use the water area of the lake,no they do not have the right to use your docks,I agree with you there.But I feel that having a dock does not give you the exclusive right to the body of water.All I was saying was that not all fisherman want to steal your stuff,and my bet is this was not done by fishermen.But young punks.


----------

